# MCT/ Coconut oil



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Can MCT/ Coconut oil be bought in the supermarkets (Tesco, etc) ?

If not does anyone know any decent links for a reliable source?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

No idea what the mct stands for, but i've never seen coconut oil anywhere.

You can buy the butter, just heat it up or nuke it and turns into an oil, its what i do in anyways


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Here you go mate: B|GJOE does it again. 500g of Coconut Oil for £2.29. Beat that!!!

http://www.bakersandlarners.co.uk/coconut-500ml-p-4840.html

OK, I know it's not the fancy pants virgin stuff. But hey it's only £2.29!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> Here you go mate: B|GJOE does it again. 500g of Coconut Oil for £2.29. Beat that!!!
> 
> http://www.bakersandlarners.co.uk/coconut-500ml-p-4840.html
> 
> OK, I know it's not the fancy pants virgin stuff. But hey it's only £2.29!


Nice one Big Joe!  Repped!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, I have some tubs of coconut oil now  But its solid :confused1: How do I add it to my shakes? Do I have to heat it beforehand?

Ive literally just added some to a protein shake and am having to use a spoon to eat it :tongue:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mct can be bought at boots, i know a guy using it for site injections and swellings nevermind for his food.lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just found this for anyone else who needs to know






>  1. What is virgin coconut oil?
> 
> Virgin coconut oil is defined as "oil obtained from the fresh mature kernel of the coconut, by mechanical or natural means, with or without the use of heat, without undergoing chemical refining, bleaching or deodorizing, and which does not lead to the alteration of the oil".
> 
> ...



[TR]
[/TR]


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

A link on health benefits of coconut oils

http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to get the Extra Virgin sort because it contains Usnic Acid which is an anti cancer (apparently) oil.

This is in Udos Oil and not any others and one of the reasons why Udos is so expensive.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

My proteins Coconpure oil is Virgin and Organic

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/foods/coconpure/

It is a lot more expensive than the previously listed coconut oil however, although it will be better quality.

SD


----------



## swati123 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been using MeritVCO extra virgin coconut oil for my natural source of MCT.

Q: A friend of mine mixes something called MCT oil with his protein shakes a week before he competes in bodybuilding contests. What is MCT oil?

A: Medium-chain triglyceride (MCT) oil is a special type of fat that the body tends to use for energy, much more like carbohydrates than any other kinds of fat. MCT oil isn't inclined to hang around and cover up well-built muscles with bodyfat. Unlike most fats, which are made up of fatty acids linked together in relatively long chains, MCTs, by definition, consist of shorter (medium-length) chains. This structure accounts for the ability of MCTs to stimulate metabolism and increase body temperature. MCTs also have slightly fewer calories per gram than regular fat, though not by much (8.3 calories per gram for MCTs and about nine for regular fat).


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Here you go mate: B|GJOE does it again. 500g of Coconut Oil for £2.29. Beat that!!!


the same stuff is available @ sainburys for £1.49 ...

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1278941825590


----------

